# The Audi Fan's Twitter Guide for the 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans grows closer, the anticipation for all Audi motorsport fans amps to the next level. We're no exception to this and were pleased this morning to find a handy Twitter Guide to Le Mans published by French endurance racing website Endurance-Magazine.fr. A list of each driver and team, the index is most helpful for those looking to make sure they can monitor the race via Twitter.

The idea was so good, we figured we'd pass it along to our readers. At the same time, we also figured we'd compile our own list of Audi-interest Twitter accounts you may want to follow as Audi Sport heads out for La Sarthe.

Below is our own list of "must-follow" tweeters for those looking to monitor Audi at the race. We've compiled the list based on what we've found on Twitter, cross-analyzed with who we know will definitely be on the ground during the race. If you know of others we missed or you know of someone planning to Tweet the race remotely with a focus on Audi, drop us a note and we'll add to our list.

Below our list is a link to Endurance Magazine's. Make sure to check it out.



*AUDI FAN'S MUST-FOLLOW TWITTER LIST FOR THE 2011 24 HOURS OF LE MANS*



*AUDI SPORT TEAM JOEST / AUDI*
These are the official Audi tweeting efforts, including team and drivers.








* @Audi__Sport * - Audi Sport's official Twitter account.








* @Audi * - Audi of America's Twitter account, we know for a fact Audi's race will be covered via this account because Fourtitude editor George Achorn will join with Audi's social media team to report via @Audi.








* @Allan McNish * - Audi's star driver from the #3 squad, Allan has become quite at home on Twitter over the last few weeks. Given his video blogging beginning last year, we've no doubt the Scot will offer fantastic insight.



*INDEPENDENT AUDI COVERAGE*
Though not officially Audi, we've drawn up a collection of known and reliable sources for Audi information. These represent sites we know will be attending the race and tweeting on the event.









* @Fourtitude * - Fourtitude's main Twitter feed. We'll be tweeting live all of race week from this account.








* @FourtitudeSport * - Fourtitude's motorsport desk.








* @AudiR18_1 * - Powered by the enthusiasts at Fourtitude, this Twitter feed will focus on Audi R18 #1.








* @AudiR18_2 * - Powered by the enthusiasts at Fourtitude, this Twitter feed will focus on Audi R18 #2.








* @AudiR18_3 * - Powered by the enthusiasts at Fourtitude, this Twitter feed will focus on Audi R18 #3.








* @AudiWorld * - The Audi enthusiast website Audiworld.com will be in Le Mans from Thursday of raceweek on through the race.








* @DindoCapelloFC * - The official Dindo Capello Fan Club, we're not sure if they'll be in Le Mans but they're totally wired into Dindo Capello of Audi Sport so they're a must on this list.








* @MikeJuergens * - A blogger who posts on QuattroWorld, Mike Juergens will be in Le Mans during race week.








* @Oneighturbo *- The Volkswagen Group enthusiast site Oneighturbo live-blogging the race.








* @QuattroWorld * - The Audi enthusiast site QuattroWorld will be in Le Mans during race week.








* @SpeedSportLife * - Driving enthusiast site SpeedSportLife will be live-tweeting Le Mans for all 24 Hours.


*KEY AUDI COMPETITORS*
They old adage goes, "Keep your friends close and your enemies closer." We figure Audi fans will find reports from Peugeot and Aston Martin teams nearly as interesting as Audi's own for obvious reasons.


*Peugeot Sport*







* @PeugeotSport * - Team Peugeot Sport Total's official Twitter account.








* @antdavidson * - Anthony Davidson is a factory driver for Peugeot Sport.








* @F1gene * - Marc Gene is a factory driver for Peugeot Sport.








* @SimonPagenaud * - Simon Pagenaud is a factory driver for Peugeot Sport








* @Alex_Wurz * - Alex Wurz is a factory driver for Peugeot Sport

*Team Oreca Matmut*







* @Oreca * - Team Oreca Matmut official Twitter feed.








* @LoicDuval * - Loic Duval is a driver for Team Oreca Matmut, driving for the Peugeot 908 HDi FAP squad.








* @Olivier_Panis * - Oliver Panis is a driver for Team Oreca Matmut, driving for the Peugeot 908 HDi FAP squad.








* @Nico_Lapierre * - Nicolas Lapierre is a driver for Team Oreca Matmut, driving for the Peugeot 908 HDi FAP squad.


*Aston Martin Racing*







* @AMR_Official * - Aston Martin Racing official Twitter feed.








* @AdrianF007 * - Adrian Fernandez is a factory driver for Aston Martin Racing








* @AndyMeyrick * - Andy Meyrick is a factory driver for Aston Martin Racing.








* @DarrenTurner007 * - Darren Turner is a factory driver for Aston Martin Racing.








* @ * - Harold Primat is a factory driver for Aston Martin Racing.



*GENERAL LE MANS COVERAGE*









* @MidwkMotorsport * - Twitter feed for Radio Le Mans.








* @Baekdal24Hours * - The twitter feed for Thomas Baekdal and his fantastic Le Mans Live Feed application.








* @dsceditor * Twitter feed for DailySportscar Editor Graham Goodwin.








* @24HeuresDuMans *- Twitter feed for the ACO and official Twitter feed for Le Mans.








* @LeMansLive * - Twitter feed for Michelin's Le Mans Live blog.


More information on Endurance Magazine's Twitter list can be found * HERE. *


----------

